# Dado Blade: Freud vs Oshlun



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

I finally decided to get myself a dado blade. Originally, I was set to get the Oshlun 8" because of the cost and great reviews. Unfortunately I missed out on the Rockler and Amazon sell a couple weeks back. However, when I went looking on Amazon this morning, the Oshlun SDS-0842 8" is ~$85. Still not terrible, but they have the Freud SD208 8" for ~$94! This may be a silly question, but is there any reason not to get the Freud? I'm assuming it is a much better set, but I wanted to know what the experts thought. Any suggestions or info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

I've no experience with the Oshlun however I've yet to be disappointed with any product that I've purchased that had the Freud name on it.


----------



## PaulJerome (Feb 4, 2010)

I own the Freud set you mention. Outstanding, and nice flat bottoms. I was fortunate enough to get one at Menards with all the shims for $60 back in January.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

David, I have the Oshlun set and like them. If you would like to try my set first, you are welcome to. I have to agree with syenefarmer about Freud products. Rand


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

If you have a 1.5HP saw, you might consider a 6" Dado set to reduce the load on the motor. Just a thought…


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a Rigid TS3650 with 1.5 HP motor, I've been debating for weeks now whether I should get the 6" or 8". I plan on building a nice cross cut sled to help with making tenons, so I was a bit concerned about the depth of the 6", does anyone know wha the max cut hieght of a 6" set is?


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

I too have the Ridgid TS3650 and the 1.5 HP motor. I know there are those that say that the motor is a little underpowered to handle the 8" set. From personal experiece I do not find that to be true. I have the 8" Freud set and have had NO issues at all. Keep in mind that most of what I have done has been case work, so cutting into just plywood. I did do one project that required 1/2" wide 1/4" deep dados into rock maple, but stilll did not have an issue. The saw is just wired to 110VAC as I do not have a 220VAC line run to my garage/shop, so the underpower issue that some people warn about does not apply to the TS3650 IMHO.

So all that being said, go with the Freud, you will not be disappointed!!


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

Freud is a great brand and you won't go wrong by it. The big difference between the two sets is that the Oshlun dado set has a chipper designed to work with undersized plywood. In order to get the same thing with a Freud dado, you'd have to lay out a lot more money.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have decided on 8 for those reasons of depth. Now, which one?? ;-))


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

JBFromMN

That's good to hear, I have my TS3650 wired at 110VAC as well. I would mostly use for the dado would be case work and box joints, maybe some tenons some day when I get the courage to try them.

botanist

So the Freud doesn't have chippers for undersize plwyood? That's kind of disappointing, but good to know.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

Botanist, the $94 set from Freud is most likely the same set I have. About the same I paid for it. It comes with shims for doing all of the odd sizes of plywood. No extra outlay of money is required.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

I have the Freud Super Dado 8" I use it on a 1 3/4 HP motor with no difficulty. I cut 3/4 wide 3/4+ deep box joints the other day clean as a whistle. I highly recommend it.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Let me give you a different perspective. Do you really need an 8" dada set? I find that in actual practice, every dado I cut can be handled well with a 6" dado set. It's quite rare to need to the extra depth an 8" gives you. When that happens (very rarely) I use a conventional saw blade and make a lot of passes (then clean up the bottom with a chisel).

A switch to a 6" will cost you less and/or allow you to step up to a higher quality set.

Personally, I use a Freud SD 606. It is the 6 inch version of their dial-a-width product. I think it is great but it is not for everyone.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Freud is a popular brand, and they have some very nice blades/cutters. The Freud dado you mentioned (SD206/208, DD206/208) is their entry level set, and it features only 2 teeth per chipper and 12 teeth per outside cutter. Freud's SD500 series has more teeth, cuts cleaner, and is more expensive. That doesn't mean the SD20 series doesn't cut clean enough for most applications. It's well made, and works well, but does not cut as cleanly as some of the better sets with more teeth. Most users of the Oshlun are satisfied….hard to say which cuts better without putting them side by side.

In the $100 range, I'd opt for the Delta/DeWalt 7670 with 4T chippers and 24T cutters. It's a similar design as the Forrest Dado King…not quite that level of excellence, but it cuts cleaner than the Freud SD200, has a great carrying case, nice shim stock, and is a heck of a bargain from Grizzly for $89 plus s/h. I'lol 2nd the Infinity Dadonator as the best I've used if you're willing to spend in the $180 range.

FWIW, I've never had issue spinning an 8" dado set even with my little Delta 36-600. My GI 50-185 and Cman 22124 spun the 8" SD208 with ease. There tends to be more choices with an 8" set, which gives you more opportunity for a great deal. If the price is close, I'd definitely go with 8", but if there are significant savings, go with a 6".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rich, How deep can you get with a 6" on a 10" saw? Are you using a sled?


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

TopamaxSurvivor

I was wondering about using a sled as well. Check out this this thread out for some more info:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15170


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Topamax -

In my case, the depth of cut is even less than on most 6" dado sets because I have the dial-a-width version of the Freud dado. The dial-a-width mechanism further reduces the depth to only 1.25".

Without that feature, I guess that a 6" could achieve a depth of 1.75" (note the word "guess").

Still, 1.25" is virtually all I ever need.

I do not use a sled. However, if I did, my effective depth would probably be reduced to .75". That is still sufficient for 90+% of what I do.

Many (most) of my dado cuts are 1/2" or less.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Rich, Yes, 6" should be plenty. If I did it on a sled or jig, it would be small parts.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, I have the Oshlun SDS-0630, which has a good selection of chippers, which overlap each other (hence why you don't want the carbides touching). Between the chippers, and the shims, undersize, and even oversize stock is not a problem at all. Dead flat dadoes too. Not sure what current pricing is, but I got mine on sale at Rockler for somewhere in the $50.00 area… Well worth double that!


----------



## dgerman (May 10, 2009)

I have both the sets that you are interested in. Of the two I prefer the Oshlun because it doesn't tear out at the end of the cut like the Freud. Flatness of the dado bottom is about the same and in plywood both sets leave no tear out on the sides. I would say that the bat ears are less noticeable on the Oshlun as well. The Oshlun set is dead quiet in operation compared to the Freud set. I purchased the Oshlun set during one of Rockler's sales and have seen it go on sale a couple of times since then.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for that link FaTToaD, sure glad yoiu brought this up. I thought I knew what I was about to do )

dgerman, thanks for that tip!! ) Lj may cause a run on SDS-0630 !!


----------

